# Catching Perch without live bait



## Wow

I'm going to NY to fish by invitation with my brother on Chautauqua lake(North End), this weekend. He usually take his boat out with his grandkids and looks for schools of perch..................... Without minnows, what artificial baits should I try on these schools? I would like to try for walleye or bass, but I don't know this lake at all. I'd appreciate any help. --Tim


----------



## Steelhauler

Ice fishing jigs and small plastics, small jigging spoons, and blade baits.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

www.PanfishPlastics.com Probably too late for this weekend, but you could try. It will give you some ideas


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Have them delivered to his house


----------



## the_waterwolf

I did very well earlier this year catching yellow perch in the creeks and rivers on a 1/16oz or 1/32oz red jighead (depending on water flow) tipped with a 1 1/2" crystal shad stubby butt.

You can hop these on the bottom, reel them straight in, or drift in the current. These were very effective and could be casted well.

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass...dies?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

My outfit was a 5'4" G-Loomis GL2 ultra light and a Shimmano 1000 Saros spooled with 2lb dia. Power Pro.


----------



## chaunc

Gulp 1" minnows.


----------



## Wow

chaunc said:


> Gulp 1" minnows.


On a jig -head or naked? --Tim


----------



## chaunc

1/32 oz unpainted jig.


----------



## Rustynails

chaunc said:


> Gulp 1" minnows.



This!


----------



## c. j. stone

Little late(as usual) but here's my take. I like to "fish outside the box" for panfish. I resist using minnows for any fish-if I can come up with a reasonable alternative. For example, I catch crappie on small jigs either "baited" w/tiny twister tails, Garlands Or maribou feather tails.(can usually outfish minnow users in same boat-and "faster" fishing)! When targeting bull gills, I like a tiny jig with 1" white Gulp twister grubs! For perch, I've sliced the tails of Gulp twisters into small strips on a #6 gold aberdeen hook and fished these with "crappie" rigs(hooks above, sinker on bottom).( during a "hot, up and down bite", I've actually caught perch on plain gold hooks-no bait, no BS!) This year, I wanted to try Fall perch on a new "search and destroy" rig but haven't made it out so far! This would involve slow drifting three gold aberdeen hooks on 4-5" droppers spaced 6", 12" and 18" above a half oz. weight. Planning to bait these with the smallest Garland shad(will poke tiny holes in them with a small steel wire brush then soak in Gulp shad oil for scent). If this doesn't work, I'd 'tip' them with crappie nibbles. Can't wait to try this rig!


----------



## CFIden

chaunc said:


> Gulp 1" minnows.


Gulp minnows work great. I use them on a lindy jig head.


----------



## CFIden

CFIden said:


> Gulp minnows work great. I use them on a lindy jig head.


When I was at Chautauqua lake the water was so clear you could clearly see the bottom (and fish) in 15' of water. You could sight fish them like you were fishing in an aquarium.


----------



## steelhead steve

jigging rapella the smallest one you can find black and silver or gold and black


----------



## chaunc

I found an acme cast master, 1/32 oz with a glow strip on it last week on Cabelas site. Only one they had left. It tore the fish up on a private lake I was invited to fish Saturday. Hope to find a few more somewhere.


----------



## CFIden

When is the fish fry? That's got to be some lake. Nice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chaunc said:


> View attachment 255798
> I found an acme cast master, 1/32 oz with a glow strip on it last week on Cabelas site. Only one they had left. It tore the fish up on a private lake I was invited to fish Saturday. Hope to find a few more somewhere.


https://www.fishusa.com/product/ACM...MIjum2l4-z2QIVGozICh1qdwzwEAQYASABEgIsKPD_BwE
Try this,seems to be good color an size selection....
Great variety in that sink,looks like a ball!!


----------

